# Error 1723 Prohibiting Installation/Uninstallation



## ArchGeoElectro (Nov 24, 2009)

*I know someone out there can help!*​ *MY OBJECTIVE: Simply to install the latest Java Runtime Environment and remove past versions of it.*​ This error, Error 1723, is the root of all evil! I cannot install the latest version of Java because of it, and I cannot uninstall the versions I have now.​ I have tried:​ 1.Windows Default Uninstall via Control Panel​ 2.Glary Utilities Uninstall Manager​ 3.Revo Uninstall was similarly unsuccessful; the Windows Installer came up, and Error 1723 came up again.​ I have _cleaned my C:_ drive with AVG Free, Glary Utilities One Click Maintenance, and Malwarebyte's Anti-Malware.​ This is the version of Firefox I am running (ver. 3.5.5)​ I'm not sure if this is relevant, but I use Eclipse regularly, as I'm taking a class in Java Programming. I don't know what else I ought to try. This error is blocking both the installation of the latest version of Java and my ability to uninstall the versions I have now. I read older posts and one fix was cleaning the system. I've tried that to no avail. Please help!​ Again, *MY OBJECTIVE: Simply to install the latest Java Runtime Environment and remove past versions of it.

If you need any further information about my system, just ask! I'm no expert but I know my way around my computer. I really need your help.

Also: If it isn't plainly obvious from the screenshots attached, I'm running Windows Vista 64-bit, and I did attempt to install the latest version of Java for my OS, which also failed thanks to Error 1723. I'm willing to retry if you think it'd help!
*​


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

ArchGeoElectro,
Welcome to TSG.

I would try the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility;
http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe

Install and run it to remove all old JAVA versions, then go to;
http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp and try it again.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ArchGeoElectro (Nov 24, 2009)

I ran the Windows Installer cleanup utility, tried to uninstall older versions of Java again, and was hit with the same dll error. *sigh*


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

check this out.


----------



## ArchGeoElectro (Nov 24, 2009)

This hasn't worked so far...I'm going to post again in a few hours with some more screen shots to better illustrate what's going on. I am still getting the dll error, but despite that, it says I'm running JRE 6 upgrade 17 (the most recent). Back in a flash.


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Try some research. Do a search in Techguy using "Java" and "1723." There are several threads about this same problem

google the same keywords.

Run Windows Installer Cleanup Utility http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301 and remove any old Java installer packages.

AT THIS POINT YOU SHOULD DO A SYSTEM BACKUP!!!!

Then remove Java using free Revo Uninstaller (google for it) or Windows add/remove
Make sure you have the latest Windows installer package.

Make sure you are downloading and installing the latest and the appropriate Java version for your operating system (32 or 64)

Be sure and mark your thread SOLVED when you get it fixed.


----------



## ArchGeoElectro (Nov 24, 2009)

Still not fixed, sorry. What I'm trying to do now, since uninstallation (even with Revo) will not work, is research which missing .dll is causing the problem.

I'll update more soon, but for now, this remains an unsolved mystery!


----------



## Mike254 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have the same exact problem. Its driving me absolutely insane. I have tried everything ArchGeo has and I made sure I have the up to date version of windows installer. I also have windows vista x64 and I also have eclipse installed because I am learning javascript. Thats kinda hard to do when it won't install correctly. I have been able to solve every problem on my computer for the past 7 years and this one has me stumped.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"l- - -": It is not clear in your subsequent post whether or not you followed this suggestion:
Run Windows Installer Cleanup Utility http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301 and remove any old Java installer packages.

I found the following on another forum: 
Don't know if anyone else has found a solution......

Been having this same problem for a couple of weeks now and I finally found a way to fix it. go here and download the Windows Installer Cleanup utility. Use that to uninstall java. It worked great, and then reinstalled. 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

{redoak}


----------



## Mike254 (Dec 9, 2009)

Windows installer clean up utility did not work. I decided to make a post because on every forum with this problem, people give the same answers over and over, and they don't work. I made sure I have the right version of windows installer, correct version of the java download, ran cleanup utility and did about 10 other things and nothing is working. I really don't feel like paying $60 to get it fixed from a java expert on their site. Any other ideas?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you tried using JavaRA yet?

Another idea since you are both using Eclipse, have you tried uninstalling Eclipse?
Then try uninstalling Java using both Add/Remove, The Windows CUU, and JavaRA.

Install the latest Java version, then re-install Eclipse.

I don't see any 64 bit versions of Eclipse for Windows, so maybe it has issues with the latest 64 bit version of Java on 64 bit Windows platforms.


----------



## ArchGeoElectro (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a good idea..I'm going to give that a shot. Trust me, this issue is still unresolved. I tried uninstalling older versions just half an hour ago, and still, I'm having trouble. I'm calling my PC manufacturer now because it's looking like I'll need some on-site support for other reasons (Windows 7 upgrade; now I can't read discs from my DVD-ROM)...so...I'll keep you updated as much as possible! Thanks for all your support!


----------



## Mike254 (Dec 9, 2009)

I finally got it to work. Go to http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp and download and install the JDK. Even if you are not going to use it, it installed java with it and thats how i got it working.


----------

